# GreenStuff Workshop - Purity Seals - Class in Session



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

right guys this workshop is goin to show u how to do a cool, quick and detailed purity seal. now i know alot of u guys will be sayin "but dark, i dont play space marines, this aint gunna be much use for me", thats true but the skills u will pick up here can be applied to any flat rippled surface eg ribbons, flags, banners, parchment, books, it will also provide the basis for the next workshop: fabric.

so, a day before each workshop ill post a pick of the tools ill be using and the tools u will need to to participate in the workshop. ill post the tutorial at 15:00 GMT 2morro (after my interview, wish me luck), u guys will be up against my 12 (soon to be 13) year old bro, who will be also learning with us










#1. small cup of water
#2. superglue
#3. Green Stuff
#4. Various Drill bits (or anythin that has a small circular end, swap in a biro pen if u dont have any)
#5. Sculpting tool, (the tool i have here is the one i use the most, u can use the GW sculpting tool. in this workshop u can get away with using just a sharp knife)
#6. Scalpel/Sharp blade (ideally u want something really sharp)
#7. Plasticard (or a soft surface thats easy to cut into, wont absorb much water and is nice and flat)
#0 your model :lol:

Afternoon guys, 

Today’s Workshop is on purity seals, I want u to read a the tutorial first then give it a try, so lets get started

Get ur GS out, and take a mixture of 40% yellow and 60% blue, this is the opposite of wot most GS strips come in. This mixture will allow the GS to be more rigid and easier to manipulate. Mix it so u have a single green colour


















Then leave it for 20 mins to cure a little, this will help u out when u come to use it because it makes it less sticky and easier to use.

Roll it into a ball and then using a wet thumb spread it out on the plasticard, make sure u put alot of water on the plasticard and water on the ball of GS










With a wet blade make a straight horizontal cut in to the GS and push the excess away from the cut

















Then make a slightly diagonal cut next to the first cut so u have a really long narrow ‘V’ and push away the waste un till u have the central piece left
















You then want to cut a small section of the top off and a small section of the bottom off, this will give a nice shape that isn’t too narrow at the top and isn’t too broad at the bottom

















Now u have the shape u want, take ur sharp knife, tilt it so its close to being horizontal and slowly push the knife under the greenstuff, if u have put enough water down and have a sharp enough knife, the green stuff should lift fairly easily and fall back on its self a little, flatten it out and leave it to one side. If u don’t own a sharp enough knife, u can lift it with ur sculpting tool, or alternatively use petroleum jelly (vasaline) instead

Repeat the above process but try to make it slightly longer than the first, make sure u keep the plasticard wet

















Now put the 2 pieces of parchment side by side so u can have a look at the size, one should be slightly longer than the other, flip the 2 pieces over so u can use the nice smooth side that has been touching the plasticard

















Now take ur knife and use the point to push into the smaller piece of parchment, pick it up and psuh it into the other piece using the point of ur knife, make sure to overlap it on to the larger piece, and make sure it overlaps at an angle, u can always use a wet sculpting tool to push the pieces if u don’t get it right first time










When u have both pieces in the correct place use the round end of ur sculpting tool and push down the end where the knife point is, then use ur knife and cut off the corners, this will allow the seal to sit properly on the parchment, it will also stop any parchment from poking out of the side of the seal

















Take a small amount of GS, roll in into a ball, dip it in the water, place it on the plasticard and using the flat end of the drill bit push down into it. If u havnt got any drill bits, use a biro pens point, after u push it down, use circular motions to increase the width of the middle

















Use ur knife to cut close to the drill bit, cutting the corners to make a square, the then cut the corners off the square to make an octagon (I think it should have 8 sides, am not sure). Take the drill bit out and make a ball out of wot is left and place the drill bit back into the middle, pushing quite far 
down, pull it out and u should have a rough seal left (it should look something like a red blood cell)

















Use ur wet knife blade and ur wet sculpting tool on either side and just gently push it in to a circle, I find it helps if go in opposite directions when u push, when u are happy with the shape put the point of the knife into the seal and place it on the end of the parchment, making sure to push down with the blade. And thats how I do a purity seal, u can either leave the seal to cure for about 5 hrs, or u can pick it up push the knife through the seal and place it on ur model, using a wet sculpting tool apply it to the shape of the model









Extra details

Wavy Parchment

If u want the parchment to look like the wind is blowing it, take something curved (like a small drill bit) and place the parchment over it (u may want to blue tac the drill bit down to make this easier, using a wet tool push down slightly so it takes the curve of the drill bit










Damaged Parchment

If u want to add more detail to the parchment ur can make small cuts at the sides and the bottom to make it look like its been torn










Extra Detail

To increase the realism u want to make the edge of the seal very thin, to do this every time u place the drill bit in to the seal GS cut away more and more until u get a seal with nice thin walls. U can also increase the amount of seals pair parchment, overlap purity seals, increase the length and size of the parchment, their are alot of variations u can acheive


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Sure you have enough green stuff there :wink: 


Looking forward to this also best of luck with that interview!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

class now in session :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Now all I need to do is find a loyalist model to put the
purity seals on  

Looks like this will turn into a very interesting series
of classes! I especially like that you also described the
yellow/blue ratio, the mixture can make a big difference
depending on what kind of project you'll be using the 
GS for.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You'll have to give me a bit. Only have time to pop on and reply now and again right now. Definitely going to do this at some point today though.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dammit, i didnt have plasticard.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Dammit, i didnt have plasticard.


u dont have to use plasticard honest  try using a cd cover, or the plastic bit off the gs box


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Very cool thanks! Would it be worth making a skull stamp for the seal at the top?

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

go for it, i would have covered stamps but

1. its only a newbie base tutorial and
2. i dont use em  

but it wouldnt be to hard, idea is to provide a base and have people go of explor and experiment, so go right ahead just post ur results so everyone can see


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Darkmessiah said:


> Anphicar said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, i didnt have plasticard.
> ...


I'll try it once i get my life back after sigs lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I am waiting the 20 mins for curing and have assembled a new Chaos Marine to use as a base for the gs tutorials DM is going to be kind enough to give us.

Question: since I will most likely end up using this model as a Daemonvessel, would you say that short or fairly long seals would look better?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I think fairly long seals, buuuut you also dont want him standing out too much making it kinda obvious hes something special to the opp and most likely a target to get picked out, but the always spiffy host always does look bad ass, anyways yeah, long seals is my vote


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

id say long, and if u make em wavy u can make him look like he is pulsing with power!

if he is in a squad he shouldnt be too easily picked out, so pimp him out!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Two sets done, both long with one quite a good size. Will glue them on tomorrow after they have had a chance to dry.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

so hows everyone doin? any chance we will see some pics 2day?

make sure u post ur work wraith, sounds a cool project

just thinking, i post reguarly on the warhammer40k.com forums, and this tutorial has been put up their also, so i thought it be a cool idea to pool our resources, and give links to this topic on both forums, so both sets of workshoppers can look at each others progress and learn from each other

so here is the link
http://www.warhammer40k.com/40k/viewtopic.php?t=4454

our link will show up in the other forums as well


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here we go. Both the new guy made from what bitz I had and my first attempts at purity/impurity seals


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well done wraith, looking good, how did u find it?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Easy as cake actually. And I had thought it would be a fair bit harder. Going to wait to glue them on though, see what other gs I might want to put on them.

Anyone else try this out?? Don't waste DM's time guys


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So what is next on the tutorial list?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well am lookin at taking wot uv learnt here and concentrating on making loincloths, then perhaps do cloaks at the same time or have that as a sep tutorial, not sure, then move on to doin robes. so basically taking this tutorial and maing it bigger in 2d, then move on to 3d

my suggestion to the guys who have signed up and have not posted progress yet get a move on, this is the foundation for the next few tutorials and ull struggle to keep up.

the next tutorial should be up 15:00 gmt on monday guys, enjoy


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Wanted to make some today, but it turns out I left my greenstuff 
back home. On the other side of the country :? so I'll only be able
to try it out tuesday as on monday my local store is closed.

The advantage is that this gives me time to make a loyalist model,
so that I actually have someone to put the seals on.

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Found a bit a green stuff tucked away in the good old bits box, 
so I figured I'd get started tonight. I also found Inquisitor Gideon 
Lorr in there as well, so I decided to dig his rules up as I remembered 
he had 3 veteran guardsmen with him. Seemed like fun to make one 
and see how it turns out. But they have carapace armour, so I figured 
I'd give that a try as well. The whole killing 2 birds with 1 stone thing :wink: 

Had a few minutes time in between getting all my stuff together for
another gruely university day tomorrow. So here's a quick pic of the
first stage (pre-cleanup, lines are shaper now), think it is turning out
pretty good. Might have to think about the style of the armour though, 
still not bad as I only had some Catachan bits;










Almost time to start adding purity seals :wink:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

lol, lucking good, add a tiny got of GS poking out of the bottom so it looks like the armour is attached to somethin. also, u may want to try and get some brown stuff, the stuff uv seen me use on alot of things recently. its better for creating sharp angels, u may find it better for creating this type of thing


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Was thinking about getting some as I seem to use more and more GS with
each new mini that passes through my hands.

Probably a stupid question, just checking brown stuff is epoxy putty right?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, its the same as gs but is tougher, holds a sharp edge better and can be filed cut withough alsorts of scratches like gs


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Great, time for a quick visit to ebay.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

try http://www.sylmasta.com/


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Finally got around to getting some buildtime in on that veteran and add
a quick purity seal. Seemed rather fitting as he is a guard veteran for
Gideon Lorr's bodyguard. The purity seal has had a bit of an update this
afternoon, unfortunately this pic is from this morning so it still looks a bit
unfinished.

I'm rather pleased with how this guy is turning out, I was figuring I would 
be tossing him out of the window half way through :wink: Takes quite a
bit of time be the result in pretty good......now to think of 2 different
veterans that still tie in with Gideon Lorr and this guy.

He's still a bit WIP but here goes:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

hep its looking really good mate, how did u find the brown stuff?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice guy Heph!  

Just read a previous post, Do cloaks, do cloaks! And robes! 

 

I'll definitely stop procrastinatign and pull out my GS if ya do! :wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> hep its looking really good mate, how did u find the brown stuff?


I took a quick look on ebay and bought 2 pack of reaper brown stuff, just
minutes before you posted your source. Figured I'd give it a try before I
go all out and buy a bucketload of the stuff, something which now seems
inevitable :wink: 

Now to find something useful to put a tabard on, wait a minute.....my word bearers.
If I remember correctly I should have at least a few models without the 
necessary bitz to make tabards. Ideal to try out some more GS-ing


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

when u said how did u find it, i meant how did u find it to use! :lol:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> when u said how did u find it, i meant how did u find it to use! :lol:


Damn my mental shortcut of taking the most direct translation (I'm Dutch). :wink: 

Real nice stuff you use, never real though it would make that much
difference, but it does. A lott more usefull to get straight egdes, so thanks
for the earlier advice!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice one 

*Must...improve...greenstuff-skill´s* :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Ordog said:


> Nice one
> 
> *Must...improve...greenstuff-skill´s*
> 
> ...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, gross idea time.

When using green stuff, I tend to use regular sculpting tools. I assume everyone does.
Anyhow, better than water for keeping green stuff from sticking to your tools is...something oily. Like body oil.

Gross. I know.

With your hand rub your forhead with the tips of your fingers. You should get a little (little...unless you are a non-bathing troll...or a pre-pubescent teen) body oil on your finger tips...rub that on the working end of the sculpting tool.

Sounds nasty, but it works.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, it will work, or u could just use vaseline :mrgreen:


----------

